# Rehoming



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

On pets4u they are advertising a black Cockapoo pup for rehomng due to family illness - pup is 17 weeks and In Conwy they are asking £200 - I know you need to find out health/history etc but I thought I'd mention incase someone on here was looking - I hope it's ok to highlight on here - I have no affiliation with the people advertising - just felt sorry for the little pup :-(


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww bless hope it finds a lovely forever home


----------

